

Is It Ethical for This Atheist to Make a Ton of Money Selling a Bible App? - notsony
http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friendlyatheist/2015/02/03/is-it-ethical-for-this-atheist-to-make-a-ton-of-money-selling-a-bible-app/

======
notsony
There's a break-down of the sales on the author/atheist/ex-Mormon's blog:

> My 2nd year net revenue increased to $100,134, again after Apple’s cut.

[http://www.trevormckendrick.com/My-2nd-Year-in-the-App-
Store...](http://www.trevormckendrick.com/My-2nd-Year-in-the-App-Store/)

------
JoeAltmaier
Hey, you might sell running shoes and be a couch potato. Why is this even a
question?

------
phren0logy
Yes.

